# Shimano Symetre



## chrmayo (Jan 26, 2008)

Im thinking about getting a Shimano Symetre. I have always used baitcasters and was wanting to try a spinning reel for rubber worms and such. Would this be a good reel to do that with? My dad and I have always used 17lb trilene on our baitcasters, would I be able to use the same on the symetre? Also what would be good rod to match this up with? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome Chris, Glad to have you here, thanks for joining.

The Shimano Symetre is an excellent reel that will provide many years of trouble free use. I highly recommend the front drag instead of the rear. For the technique you want to use it for I would go with a rod between 6'6 and 7' in Medium Heavy action. 

I grew up using 17 pound test, so I know it can be used, But I would go down between 6-10. Are you going to be fishing in areas with a ton of structure, rocks, docks, logs and stuff? 

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

I havent personaly used this reel however i have heard good thingd about it. But i would not recomend 17lb test for worm fishing. I try not to go above 12 on my spinning rods. But trilene makes great line I use the xt for spinning and xl for baitcasters. Are you going to be using the rod for finess fishing? is so you'll def want lighter line, if not you may be ok.


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

Chris, welcome to the site. 
the reel is a good choice, but I am with the other guys as far as the heavy line. I use my spinning gear when finesse fishing and use lighter line 10 lb mono with it. If i need heavier line I'm switching to my casting rods. 
You will get much better casting distance and control with the lighter line and still be able t and good size fish with it.
Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey! I've been using spinning reels all of my life, recently bought a baitcaster (2 years ago) but love it just as much. But a spinning reel will always have it's place in the rod rack  . Anyway, you may want to try fluorocarbon for everything except topwaters, especially if you are using a spinning reel. I highly advise you use nothing heavier than 10lb, 12lb. at MOST. I like Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon; just don't get Berkley Vanish. That stuff is garbage. I use the 10lb. test. Also try Power Pro in 20lb. test; this line is braided line and has a much smaller diameter than monofilaments (nylon monofilament and fluorocarbon). Be sure to use a 10lb. monofilament backing (just cheap Big Game or something like that). Fill it up first with the backing 1/3-2/3 of the way, and fill the rest with power pro. I also know some people swear by Berkley FireLine, a superline like Power Pro, it is considered "fused line," not braided, and has a little thicker diameter than power pro and other braided lines. Use backing as well. Again, this is if you want to experiment. Monofilament works great also, I love Big Game, Suffix Elite, and Berkley Trilene XT/XL. But whatever your choice, DO NOT USE FLUOROCARBON FOR TOPWATERS!!! Good luck with your decision!

I was looking at this reel with a Bass Pro Shops ProLite Finesse rod; BPS has this exact combo! I really like the Shimano Convergence; light, strong, sensitive, but most important, cheap (I can't afford super expensive G. Loomis and Kistler Rods as a 14 year old  ).


----------



## chrmayo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks to all for the replies. Most of the places that I fish have ALOT of brush and things in the water. Also what is finesse fishing?


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

chrmayo said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. Most of the places that I fish have ALOT of brush and things in the water. Also what is finesse fishing?



Finesse fishing to me is light line and small presentation. Drop shot, Shakey head.


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

chrmayo said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. Most of the places that I fish have ALOT of brush and things in the water. Also what is finesse fishing?


Finesse fishing is downsizing your bait to a smaller slower falling lure. it can be very effective on pressured lakes and after cold fronts have come through. 
4" finesse worms, bitsy bug jigs 1/8 oz, spider grubs, are a few poplar choices for finesse fishing

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I like Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon; just don't get Berkley Vanish. That stuff is garbage. I also know some people swear by Berkley FireLine, a superline like Power Pro, it is considered "fused line," not braided, and has a little thicker diameter than power pro and other braided lines.


 Dave Ive used both Vanish and FireLine, and i think the vanish is 10times better, i think fireline is the garbage, but thats just my opinion, to each his own.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 26, 2008)

slim357 said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > I like Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon; just don't get Berkley Vanish. That stuff is garbage. I also know some people swear by Berkley FireLine, a superline like Power Pro, it is considered "fused line," not braided, and has a little thicker diameter than power pro and other braided lines.
> ...



Hey man... I didn't say I use fireline 8) . And I hope you aren't saying Vanish is good :evil: .

Anyway, finesse; it's basically doing a presentation that will get inactive or finicky bass to strike. This usually means smaller lines to decrease the visibility when fish are more finicky and lineshy. This also means downsizing baits usually, because when bass are in "finesse" or "lockjaw" mode, that means their metabolism slows down, so they aren't looking for big meals because they take way too long to digest, and they need energy from the food quick. Finesse bass can be suspended, in cold or hot water (not in between). So finesse is usually associated with small lures, and light lines, and that is usually the case. However, you can "finesse" a jerkbait or crankbait by simply fishing it slowly, or doing a "jerk jerk jerk long pause" retrieve, which is usually thought of as a finesse technique. However, it can be done with 20lb line and a 7" jerkbait! Crankbaiting is similar. It also depends on wobble and such.

However, "finesse techniques" as most anglers know it is small lures and light lines, like a dropshot or shakey head rig. They are, however, ALWAYS fished slowly, coaxing the sluggish bass to get off their lazy tail fins and bite that lure. Often times, "lockjaw" bass will easily pass up on a fast moving meal. 

By the way, finesse is also for pressured bass (bass that have seen a lot of anglers on the lake!).

For all that brush, I recommend using Power Pro. There is no better line for fishing in the weeds and brush! I have ripped limbs straight off of trees with Power Pro (30lb. test). It has saved me a lot of embarassing moments from fellow fishermen and watching bystanders, and can mean the difference between a day of fishing, and a day of squirrel fishing!

Good luck!


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 26, 2008)

id recommend sufix braid  great stuff. not coating like powerpro to gum up.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 26, 2008)

To say that vanish is better than fireline doesn't really make sense. To compare a superline to a flourocarbon....well theres no comparisons to be made, they are totally different lines. While I do agree that fireline is not that great, I gotta say I would use fireline over vanish anyday. Maybe you are talking about fireline crystal thats supposed to be a transparent, while its not. Now to put vanish up against seaguar flouro, then you could compare the two, but then again vanish would not be the winner. 

If you have lots of brush where you fish, I would definately go with a braided line. I would also suggest sufix braid. I personally have never liked power pro, but I know many that swear by it, but I think thats because they never used sufix :lol: . I can definately say sufix handles better than any other braid I have use and casts incredibly. On a spinning reel I would stick with 20lb, you could go lighter, but in the case that you do get a wind knot or tangle, having the slightly larger diameter makes picking out the tangles much easier. Also anything over 20lb is just overkill in my opinion and doesn't cast as well. I have never broken anything off that I did not intentionally want to with 20lb. Or lost a fish....other than toothy critters, but thats only because braided line has the worst abrasion resistance of any line.


----------



## shizzy (Jan 27, 2008)

Just go with what gives you confidence......If you feel good about it you will catch fish...  Thats the bottom line IMO. I like power pro 10 lb. test with a trilene leader of 12 lb. when bass fishing.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Hey man... I didn't say I use fireline 8) . And I hope you aren't saying Vanish is good :evil: .


In all honesty i think I only used the vanish one time, But I know i only used the fireline once :twisted:


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Maybe you are talking about fireline crystal thats supposed to be a transparent, while its not.


fireline crystal may not be clear but... a picture says it all








I have used many types of line over the years including many types of braid, floro, and cam say that all i use now is mono even in clear water I have n trouble catching fish..

Wayne


----------

